# Boys ages 17 and 10 inject synthol



## RISE (Jun 23, 2015)

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol good.
Natural selection at work


----------



## RISE (Jun 23, 2015)

If they were older I would say yes, but kids this young really have no intellect of the consequences of their decisions.  Especially at 10.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 23, 2015)

You couldn't pay me to stick myself with a needle when I was 10...poor kids


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 23, 2015)

Must be members of steroidology.  


Pretty sad to see this crap.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 23, 2015)

WTF....I can't believe this shit..........................


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 23, 2015)

It is sad, but typical of the liberal press reporting on anything negative is relation to AAS.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 23, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> It is sad, but typical of the liberal press reporting on anything negative is relation to AAS.



I don't know. I hate liberals and the negative light on AAS, but a 10 yr old injecting synthol should be reported, and is really sad.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like they basically gave themselves compartment syndrome.

That's ****ed up


----------



## RISE (Jun 23, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> It is sad, but typical of the liberal press reporting on anything negative is relation to AAS.



Fox reported it, which fox is strong right conservative.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 23, 2015)

That's horrible 10yrs old and sticking a needle in yourself for muscles is not normal.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 23, 2015)

But they tested it on the dog first. Safety first. I'm sure they used the same needle though....damn Jenner.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 23, 2015)

joliver said:


> But they tested it on the dog first. Safety first. I'm sure they used the same needle though....damn Jenner.



Fido Valentino


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 23, 2015)

Little idiots, dudes aren't even swole that they were tryin to look like. But who sells needles and synthol to a 10 and 17 year old lol only in Peru I guess


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 23, 2015)

I liked the part where it said they worked out for 2wks and didn't see the results they wanted....


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 23, 2015)

joliver said:


> But they tested it on the dog first. Safety first. I'm sure they used the same needle though....damn Jenner.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha....love you


----------



## McDuffy (Jun 23, 2015)

i dont think they injected synthol, i think they injected actual oil whether it was vegetable oil or motor oil i dont know. resulting in the infection


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> i dont think they injected synthol, i think they injected actual oil whether it was vegetable oil or motor oil i dont know. resulting in the infection



dude.....who knows what it really was.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 23, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> dude.....who knows what it really was.



It doesn't really matter...everything in South America is so clean. How this happened is beyond me...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 23, 2015)

joliver said:


> But they tested it on the dog first. Safety first. I'm sure they used the same needle though....damn Jenner.



that's gross I didn't even think of that I was wondering to myself what went wrong ... dog, oldest first, then little man all using the same dull pin with no pads eww


----------



## stonetag (Jun 23, 2015)

RISE said:


> Fox reported it, which fox is strong right conservative.



Yep it don't matter if its msnbc or fox, any neg. aas news is NEWS!


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 24, 2015)

That's just crazy!! A 10 year old...


----------



## RISE (Jun 24, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Yep it don't matter if its msnbc or fox, any neg. aas news is NEWS!



Both sides hate AAS.  Hell the worst of the shit happened under both Bush administrations.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 24, 2015)

Haha- Motor oil...     10 or not.  Still retarded.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe they were just trying to be prepared for Halloween? REAL MONSTERS.

Or maybe become famous off of YouTube with a video going viral?

Better yet,
Maybe they were just going to be bostin loyd and rich piana?

Has anyone stopped and considered that?


----------



## beasto (Jun 25, 2015)

I wonder where the **** they got the "oil" and needles from


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 24, 2016)

Sucks kids that young feel the need to do that. When I was ten I was rubbing my dick on the carpet not injecting oils


----------



## thqmas (Sep 5, 2016)

well someone here obviously used the search function to look up "synthol".


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 5, 2016)

But at least they waited after 2 weeks of "working out" to resort to synthol.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 7, 2016)

thqmas said:


> well someone here obviously used the search function to look up "synthol".



:32 (18):. Busted


----------



## lexus7977 (Dec 18, 2016)

Synthol is the dumbest shit ever


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 18, 2016)

sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HH (Dec 18, 2016)

These boys need a proper old fashion ass whipping for being idiots


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 30, 2018)

this is just unbelievable!!! 10 years old? wtf


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> this is just unbelievable!!! 10 years old? wtf


aaaaaaaand again...same thing.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 30, 2018)

Tards.....


----------

